# New pope chosen



## Xuphor (Mar 13, 2013)

Apparently a new pope has been chosen, as evident by white smoke from the chimney....


> White smoke poured from the roof of the Sistine Chapel on Wednesday and the bells of St. Peter's Basilica pealed, signaling that cardinals had chosen a new pope to lead the troubled Roman Catholic Church after only five ballots.


 http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/03/13/us-pope-succession-idUSBRE92808520130313

That's all I really know about it. I can't find any site with a name. Once one emerges, I'll update this post.

Please note: As religion is a very sensitive matter to a lot of people (not me, personally, but a lot are), let's not post anything too offensive. Hyro-Sama's post right below this one is borderline....

*EDIT: His name is Jorge Bergoglio.*


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 13, 2013)

I seriously don't understand why this is so important. This only effects catholics.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 13, 2013)

Hope this one isn't a sexist jerk.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 13, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I seriously don't understand why this is so important. This only effects catholics.


It's kind-of like the US elections where nobody really gives a fuck but everyone's intrigued.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I seriously don't understand why this is so important. This only effects catholics.


1.4 billion Catholics in the world... if thats not a big deal i don't no what is.


----------



## Xuphor (Mar 13, 2013)

AlanJohn said:


> It's kind-of like the US elections where nobody really gives a fuck but everyone's intrigued.


I'm neither.
I just like being the first one to post new big news stories on this website. It could be game, any religion, or whatever related.

This is big news, very big, to a ton of people. Just like if a new book of the Torah is found, it'd be huge news to a ton of people. If I was the first person to find that news, I'd post about it too.


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 13, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I seriously don't understand why this is so important. This only effects catholics.


 
Yeah what the fuck, this only affects over a billion people worldwide, why is this classed as news?

DAMN YOU XUPHOR! 

?_________?


----------



## emigre (Mar 13, 2013)

I wonder what appalling scandals will be revealed during the new Pope's papacy?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 13, 2013)

Yeah because this is totally a Catholic forum.

Oh wait...


----------



## Rydian (Mar 13, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I AM EVERYBODY ON THIS FORUM SO IT IS NOT POSSIBLE THAT OTHER PEOPLE FOLLOW A RELIGION THAT I DO NOT AND EVERYBODY KNOWS CATHOLICS ARE NEVER FOUND ON GAMING FORUMS


I didn't know any of that...


----------



## Xuphor (Mar 13, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Yeah because this is totally a Catholic forum.
> 
> Oh wait...


 






You're having a stupid day today, aren't you? Missed the point entirely there....


----------



## Eerpow (Mar 13, 2013)

This thread is doing great already!


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Mar 13, 2013)

CanuckBuck said:


> 1.4 billion Catholics in the world... if that*'*s not a big deal I don't know what is. [FIXED]


A new Apple product.


----------



## Xuphor (Mar 13, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> This thread is doing great already!


Dude, your avatar's face goes so well with sarcasm


----------



## jomaper (Mar 13, 2013)

I like where this is going...


----------



## J-Machine (Mar 13, 2013)

My only question is the legitimacy of deciding the head of an entire God based religion via a popularity contest. it seems quite sinful an act to do so but who am I to judge...


----------



## Qtis (Mar 13, 2013)

While most of the world aren't Catholics, quite a few places in the world are affected by Vatican City and it's papacy. For example stopping HIV/AIDS spreading in Africa could be done quite fast with the help of a Pope who sees condoms as a legit idea (previous popes have been on the negative side of using condoms even if the result would be a good thing).

TL;DR: The pope has a big influence for many. In other words, most people are affected by the decisions of one man.


----------



## jomaper (Mar 13, 2013)

J-Machine said:


> My only question is the legitimacy of deciding the head of an entire God based religion via a popularity contest. it seems quite sinful an act to do so but who am I to judge...


 
SHUT UP YOU'RE NOT MY MOM AND YOU'RE NOT THE LORD GZ-US CHRIST


----------



## Celice (Mar 13, 2013)

Good job: less than half-an-hour later and the thread is already devolving into petty idiocy and flaming.


----------



## Xuphor (Mar 13, 2013)

J-Machine said:


> My only question is the legitimacy of deciding the head of an entire God based religion via a popularity contest. it seems quite sinful an act to do so but who am I to judge...


You are a worried citizen expressing a valid concern about an enormous religion, but inevitably would be disregarded/ignored (or possibly worse) if you were to bring your concerns to higher power in the religion. 

.....I'll stop there.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I seriously don't understand why this is so important. This only effects catholics.


*A*ffects.


----------



## emigre (Mar 13, 2013)

Celice said:


> Good job: less than half-an-hour later and the thread is already devolving into petty idiocy and flaming.


 
At least no one has made any pedophile jokes.


----------



## Xuphor (Mar 13, 2013)

ProtoKun7 said:


> *A*ffects.


 
So uh..... care to at least make a link in USN saying this thread is moved? Otherwise (you know as well as I do), more people will make one, not seeing it's already made.

EDIT: Hold up, the thread I made saying he stepped down is STILL in USN, why did this one move?


----------



## jomaper (Mar 13, 2013)

Welll... gues it's time for me to talk about the new pope:

The new pope is this little dude right here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jorge_Bergoglio
Aaaand... yes, he's from Argentine just like me.
You guys were expecting for an open-minded pope? Ahah... poor little fellas. This beautiful man stood against the law of same-sex marriage because "it's a war against God" and also saying that these were "plans from the Devil".
TL;DR The new pope is a homophobic asshole.

Oh, I forgot to tell you guys about another interesting fact: He was with the military dictators in Argentina in 1976 ^-^


----------



## mechadylan (Mar 13, 2013)

How come they can't keep their real names?  Pope George sounds kinda cool/friendly.


----------



## J-Machine (Mar 13, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> You are a worried citizen expressing a valid concern about an enormous religion, but inevitably would be disregarded/ignored (or possibly worse) if you were to bring your concerns to higher power in the religion.
> 
> .....I'll stop there.


ya I doubt my opinion matters;especially due to the secrecy of their "democratic" voting system where they burn the votes before they even are allowed to leave, I imagine a power struggle and less than holy means of negotiating who wins the coveted hat of truth and leads their people.

sacred battle royale anyone?


----------



## emigre (Mar 13, 2013)

jomaper said:


> Welll... gues it's time for me to talk about the new pope:
> 
> The new pope is this little dude right here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jorge_Bergoglio
> Aaaand... yes, he's from Argentine just like me.
> ...


 
I was thinking this is standard catholicism.



jomaper said:


> Oh, I forgot to tell you guys about another interesting fact: He was with the military dictators in Argentina in 1976 ^-^


Than I read this and thought "appalling cunt."
As an institution, I abhor the Vatican.


----------



## Chary (Mar 13, 2013)

Sigh. Typical GBAtemp, being typical GBAtemp.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 13, 2013)

emigre said:


> At least no one has made any pedophile jokes.


...none that actually got _posted_.




Xuphor said:


> So uh..... care to at least make a link in USN saying this thread is moved? Otherwise (you know as well as I do), more people will make one, not seeing it's already made.
> 
> EDIT: Hold up, the thread I made saying he stepped down is STILL in USN, why did this one move?


No idea; I wasn't the one who moved it.


----------



## J-Machine (Mar 13, 2013)

mechadylan said:


> How come they can't keep their real names? Pope George sounds kinda cool/friendly.


Somehow I imagined boy George kneeling down to accept the pope hat and I lol'd.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 13, 2013)

J-Machine said:


> boy George kneeling down to accept the pope hat


 
Something something, euphemism...


----------



## mechadylan (Mar 13, 2013)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Something something, euphemism...


Somehow, I imagined Boy George kneeling.... Oh, dear. Back to refreshing List_of_popes wiki on my other tab for me.

So far, he's been referred to as Pope Pius XIII, Pope Francis I, Pope Francis, and Pope Catshow.  lolwut?


----------



## Nah3DS (Mar 13, 2013)

ARGENTINAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rizsparky (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## Fat D (Mar 13, 2013)

ProtoKun7 said:


> *A*ffects.


Indeed. Effecting new Roman Catholics would probably be done more efficiently by a less reactionary leader.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 13, 2013)

This is no longer in the USN. 

My work here is done.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 13, 2013)

Unfortunately, he'll probably continue to maintain the status quo. As they say, "Holy see, Holy do."

I don't know, maybe I'm just bitter. I sent my application in and everything, and they didn't even have the decency to call me back. Seriously, guys, what the hell?


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Mar 13, 2013)

Celice said:


> Good job: less than half-an-hour later and the thread is already devolving into petty idiocy and flaming.


The only question is whether or not you are surprised, and you shouldn't be.


----------



## emigre (Mar 13, 2013)

Gahars said:


> "Holy no see, Holy no do."


 
The Vatican's approach to serious allegation against its clergymen.


----------



## Veho (Mar 13, 2013)

J-Machine said:


> My only question is the legitimacy of deciding the head of an entire God based religion via a popularity contest. it seems quite sinful an act to do so but who am I to judge...


Well the alternative would be just silly.


----------



## Nah3DS (Mar 13, 2013)

I hope he doesn't rule the catholic church the same way our president rules our country


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 13, 2013)

Supports contraception to prevent spread of disease.
Opposes everything else.

Great.  Fucking *great*.

It's wrong because a book said so, right?  I think I remember reading that it was wrong to give house elves articles of clothing because it will free them from their labor, which is unacceptable.  I think J. K. Rowling wrote that one.


----------



## Engert (Mar 13, 2013)

Imagine! I didn't even stir the pot in this threat and i'm seeing fireworks.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 13, 2013)

jomaper said:


> This beautiful man stood against the law of same-sex marriage because "it's a war against God" and also saying that these were "plans from the Devil".


Wait, so a supposed religious leader is opposed to something that that religion's holy book also condemns?

Wow, that...is actually perfectly logical.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 13, 2013)

I guess he was the last one standing...

And yes, they choose new Pope's each time by having a tequila party and playing Beer Pong.


----------



## Xuphor (Mar 13, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> ARGENTINAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Reminds me of the Live version of Iron Maiden's "Hallowed be Thy Name". He does that in the middle of it to spur the crowd.


----------



## emigre (Mar 13, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I guess he was the last one standing...


 
I'd say he's the last one who could stand unaided.


----------



## Skelletonike (Mar 13, 2013)

Meh, so much dislike for the Catholic Church and the Pope was just announced a short while ago. Whether he will be a good pope or not, is yet to be seen, I'm Christian Catholic and to be fair I didn't even know the man before he was announced, he might have done bad things in the past, but it's normal to make mistakes in life. 

Regarding what he'll do as a Pope... The church has slowly started to accept some things, although I doubt Homosexuality will be easily accepted in the next decades, the earliest I'd expect the church to be close to accepting it would be in like 50 years from now, it's a huge and old religion, it's not very easy for people to change beliefs in things that fast.

Although, just because the church deems it wrong, it shouldn't be a real problem, the people are at fault, not the religion, since people are the ones that say and do things... Also, there's this thing written in the Bible: _"There is neither Jew nor Gentile, neither slave nor free, nor is there male and female, for you are all one in Christ Jesus.", _so yeah, the same is applied to homosexuality, no matter what the higher ups say, nor what people say about homosexuality being a sin, judging someone and thinking they're evil just because of that isn't really fit of a true Christian, I just believe in that phrase and deem it as the actual truth.


----------



## InuYasha (Mar 13, 2013)

In this day and age it doesn't mean much to most people,hell I still don't even know what the pope actually does besides ride around in a bullet proof box...


----------



## jomaper (Mar 13, 2013)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Wait, so a supposed religious leader is opposed to something that that religion's holy book also condemns?
> 
> Wow, that...is actually perfectly logical.


 
Yeah... I would love to set a debate and answer you, but I dont want to make a big thing about this, since I dont really care. But with that logic we can perfectly understand the men that hit women under their religion, rite?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 13, 2013)

InuYasha said:


> In this day and age it doesn't mean much to most people,hell I still don't even know what the pope actually does besides ride around in a bullet proof box...


Sits on a bullet proof chair with a bullet proof hat and a bullet proof magical wand.


----------



## Skelletonike (Mar 13, 2013)

InuYasha said:


> In this day and age it doesn't mean much to most people,hell I still don't even know what the pope actually does besides ride around in a bullet proof box...


The same could be said about a lot of Presidents and Prime Ministers though, couldn't it?
The job is the same, they manage church while the others manage their countries.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 13, 2013)

jomaper said:


> Yeah... I would love to set a debate and answer you, but I dont want to make a big thing about this, since I dont really care. But with that logic we can perfectly understand the men that hit women under their religion, rite?


Except Christianity does not advocate abusing anybody.
That won't stop people doing it and claiming they're allowed but that doesn't make them right.


----------



## jomaper (Mar 13, 2013)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Except Christianity does not advocate abusing anybody.
> That won't stop people doing it and claiming they're allowed but that doesn't make them right.


But excluding them and neglecting their rights its ok. Ok.


----------



## Skelletonike (Mar 13, 2013)

jomaper said:


> But excluding them and neglecting their rights its ok. Ok.


The ones who do that are the people, not the religion... 

You've heard of the witch hunts in europe right? A lot of people in my country were killed, wrongly charged and for no reason as well... But still, the religion never stated "Burn them witches at the stake!", the people at the time did.


----------



## jomaper (Mar 13, 2013)

Skelletonike said:


> The ones who do that are the people, not the religion...
> 
> You've heard of the witch hunts in europe right? A lot of people in my country were killed, wrongly charged and for no reason as well... But still, the religion never stated "Burn them witches at the stake!", the people at the time did.


Oh, then you got me wrong. Of course I'm blaming the people, not the faith nor religion.


----------



## Nah3DS (Mar 13, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> Reminds me of the Live version of Iron Maiden's "Hallowed be Thy Name". He does that in the middle of it to spur the crowd.


scream for me argentina!


----------



## YayMii (Mar 13, 2013)

J-Machine said:


> My only question is the legitimacy of deciding the head of an entire God based religion via a popularity contest. it seems quite sinful an act to do so but who am I to judge...


It's not really a popularity contest when there are only 5 ballots...


mechadylan said:


> How come they can't keep their real names? Pope George sounds kinda cool/friendly.


It's not George, it's Jorge (pronounced horr-hey). It still sounds cool though.


----------



## Empu1 (Mar 13, 2013)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Except *Christianity does not advocate abusing anybody*.
> That won't stop people doing it and claiming they're allowed but that doesn't make them right.


 
But then again, in Exodus 21:20-21 "Anyone who beats their male or female slave with a rod must be punished if the slave dies as a direct result, but they are not to be punished if the slave recovers after a day or two, since the slave is their property". There's even a part of the bible that tells you what to do with a rebellious son, but I'm not gonna get into that...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 13, 2013)

The Bible is a complex book written over a thousand years ago with a ton of different interpretations. Don't take everything in it so literally and then say "All Christians believe that slavery is good."

There's dick Christians but same with any other large group.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 13, 2013)

Empu1 said:


> But then again, in Exodus 21:20-21 "Anyone who beats their male or female slave with a rod must be punished if the slave dies as a direct result, but they are not to be punished if the slave recovers after a day or two, since the slave is their property". There's even a part of the bible that tells you what to do with a rebellious son, but I'm not gonna get into that...


Punishment for rebelliousness just as parents are allowed to punish their children. If they're fine after a day then the owner obviously wasn't trying to abuse them severely.
Exodus was written long before Christianity anyway. In any case it's not the same as harshly beating your spouse or anyone undeserving of an actual punishment.

_And now, back to the Pope._


----------



## YayMii (Mar 13, 2013)

Empu1 said:


> But then again, in Exodus 21:20-21 "Anyone who beats their male or female slave with a rod must be punished if the slave dies as a direct result, but they are not to be punished if the slave recovers after a day or two, since the slave is their property". There's even a part of the bible that tells you what to do with a rebellious son, but I'm not gonna get into that...


You have to understand that the Bible is outdated and modern interpretations are a bit misleading compared to what it meant when it was written. From what I understand is that slavery or beating is not endorsed but is recognized by the Bible, and that punishment is only for murder. And the "day or two" thing is supposedly a way of determining whether or not a slave's death was caused by the beating.


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 13, 2013)

Yeah guys keep on trying to interpret the bibles position on slavery because that is so relevant in 2013. As soon as you biblical scholars come to an agreement I will shoot the UN an email so international human rights laws etc can be amended accordingly.


----------



## air2004 (Mar 13, 2013)

I came in second during this election . I think I lost because I said , I would require all pedophile priests and lay people to report to the Vatican on my first day and explain their actions , then they would be summarily executed .


----------



## Jaems (Mar 13, 2013)

You guys wanna talk about God and religion?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 13, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I seriously don't understand why this is so important. This only effects catholics.


It's not. That's why it's not in USN


----------



## Empu1 (Mar 13, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Don't take everything in it so literally and then say "All Christians believe that slavery is good."


 
I never said or implied that every Christian believes that, I was just merely replying to the "Christianity does not advocate abusing anybody" statement with a random passage taken out of the holy book used by the Christians.



Guild McCommunist said:


> There's dick Christians but same with any other large group.


 
Can't argue with this


----------



## omgpwn666 (Mar 13, 2013)

Not catholic, but that's cool anyways. A little sad this guy does not look like he is from Star Wars.


----------



## mechadylan (Mar 13, 2013)

YayMii said:


> It's not really a popularity contest when there are only 5 ballots...
> It's not George, it's Jorge (pronounced horr-hey). It still sounds cool though.


 
Oh, I know that, silly.  But, Papa Jorge sounds kinda creepy.


----------



## jomaper (Mar 14, 2013)

mechadylan said:


> Oh, I know that, silly. But, Papa Jorge sounds kinda creepy.


----------



## XDel (Mar 14, 2013)

Meh


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 14, 2013)

omgpwn666 said:


> Not catholic, but that's cool anyways. A little sad this guy does not look like he is from Star Wars.


You just wait until episode VIII.


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 14, 2013)

CanuckBuck said:


> 1.4 billion Catholics in the world... if thats not a big deal i don't no what is.


 
Pope says "Don't use contraception" 1.2 billion Catholics say "Uh, he probably doesn't really mean it."

He's obviously not _that_ big of a deal.



J-Machine said:


> My only question is the legitimacy of deciding the head of an entire God based religion via a popularity contest. it seems quite sinful an act to do so but who am I to judge...


 

Supposedly they're 'guided' by God to select the right guy.  Although you'd think someone chosen by God wouldn't quit.


----------



## FireGrey (Mar 14, 2013)

What the hell is the point of the pope?


----------



## Gahars (Mar 14, 2013)

FireGrey said:


> What the hell is the point of the pope?


 
To be the public face of the Catholic Church and to act as the voice of God on Earth?


----------



## Depravo (Mar 14, 2013)

FireGrey said:


> What the hell is the point of the pope?


He's the CEO of Catholicism™ Inc.


----------



## Engert (Mar 14, 2013)

Depravo said:


> He's the CEO of Catholicism™ Inc.


 
Hi, i was wondering what is your 5-year protection plan to go to Heaven and are there any optional services and fees for this plan?
Also is this the only plan? Do you have any lifetime plans and how much do they cost.
Thanks.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 14, 2013)

New pope thread turns into a debate about religion. Stay classy Temp.


----------



## Empu1 (Mar 14, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> New pope thread turns into a debate about religion. Stay classy Temp.


 
A thread about the new leader of the Catholic church has people talking religion? Isn't it like if a thread about a new president had people discussing politics? I fail to see what's wrong with that...


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 14, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> New pope thread turns into a debate about religion. Stay classy Temp.


 
Yeah wtf. Its like when a new console is announced and people on GBAtemp start talking about gaming.

I FAIL TO SEE THE CORRELATION IN THESE EVENTS! 

Keep crying GBAtemp.


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Mar 15, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> Yeah wtf. Its like when a new console is announced and people on GBAtemp start talking about gaming.
> 
> I FAIL TO SEE THE CORRELATION IN THESE EVENTS!
> 
> Keep crying GBAtemp.


If BortzANATOR was the only one in control of this forum, then everything would end up in the EoF.


----------

